# Order Wood?



## scmelik (Jun 3, 2009)

Here in South Dakota, as I am sure many other places as well, we are stuck to using what is available in our area.  Here is South Dakota that means a lot of apple and hickory (because thats what they sell in the store) maybe every once in a while you will run into someone who might have an oak tree or what not but not very often.  So I am curious how some of you get ahold of more "exotic" woods to smoke with?  Do you order it?  I would love to try some sugar maple but up here we don't get any of that at all and I love the taste of pecan but that is impossible to to find.  

If you do order it from somewhere, where do you go and how much are you paying?


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 3, 2009)

In opinion you don't need exotic woods.  If you have hickory and apple you got it made.  Hickory is the #1 wood.


----------



## jimheidt (Jun 3, 2009)

I just ordered some wood chunks from www.charcoalstore.com .  Arrives today so I can't tell yo umuch more than they seem to have a large variety and the prices were cheaper than some of the other places I checked.  Which is why I ordered it there.  I can't wait to try the bourbon barrel chunks on brisket this weekend.


----------



## ddave (Jun 3, 2009)

I have ordered from http://www.barbecuewood.com/-strse-B...Categories.bok and been very happy with them.

Also you might try http://www.gassmoker.com/woodpile_new/woodpile1.htm

Good luck.

Dave


----------



## scmelik (Jun 3, 2009)

You are right I don't NEED it but I would like to try other things and see how it flavors.


----------



## hog warden (Jun 3, 2009)

Here is another option, but looks like they might prefer larger orders:

http://www.chiggercreekproducts.net/index.html

A phone call might provide more answers than I can.

As to your SD comment, about 10 years ago a buddy of mine from Rapid City was in the area and we were at a golf outing. Out of the blue, he yaps, "Holy $%#@&%$#, That's Oak"! He was looking at a decorative split rail fence. I didn't know what to say other than, "look around, every tree you see is an oak tree". Take all you want!


----------

